# Dixie and Gir, my walking watermelons



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

*Dixie and Gir, my walking watermelons *picture update**

Dixie and Gir aren't due until March, but I'm starting to wonder if I messed up the dates? They look soooo HUGE, and are starting to bag up already. I guess I will have to keep an eye on them.

Here is a picture of Dixie









Here is a picture of Gir


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

ummm...watermelons? Nope, more like Goat-a-potomous...

Hope you get lots of healthy kids


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

haha cute! Big girls! Goodluck


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Very cute! Hopefully your dates are right, but with those udders, haha....


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

wow they are big, would their march date be early or late march? Are they FF? what's the possibility they may have feb dates? Can't wait to see. I have a Snd freshener due between March 23-April 15the; and FF due march 25 they are no where near that size.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, they are big! Good luck!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Bwa ha ha ha walking watermelons.....goatapottomus.....good morning giggles!


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

clearwtrbeach said:


> wow they are big, would their march date be early or late march? Are they FF? what's the possibility they may have feb dates? Can't wait to see. I have a Snd freshener due between March 23-April 15the; and FF due march 25 they are no where near that size.


Dixie will be a 4th freshener and this will be Gir's 5th freshening. They were both pen bred, but I think the earliest they could kid is March 1st. I will be giving them their haircuts, and I will post more pictures.


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

Some new pictures of Dixie.

















And Gir.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Oh my! I bet the first one has trips or quads. Maybe the second one too if your end of March dates are correct. I have two due the end of march and they are no where near that size


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

Gir always has triplets, and Dixie had Quads as a first freshener so I wouldn't be surprised if she had quads again.

Here are some pictures of their birthing clips I gave the last night .


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Omgoodness....those look great....can you come do mine? LOL 

Ok, now I know I've lost it....I just "liked" a pic of shaved goats rears... :shrug:


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

Haha I don't know if your goats would be happy with a hair cut. My girls were not too happy or impressed with it. Lol. I love the way thier little udders look when they are freshly clipped, I think its cute.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Lol....it is cute! Hahaha.... but seriously, your clips look really good


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

Thank you, I figure if I am going to give them their "booty cuts" I might as well try to make it look good so they aren't too embarrassed by it. lol.

I took some new pictures today.

Gir just keeps growing and growing... I can't believe she has another 5 days minimum before she could kid.

















Poor miss Dixie is as wide as she is tall. She is moving very slow and waddles everywhere she goes. She has at least another 5 days to go too.


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

In the mean time I need help thinking of kid names for any girls Dixie may have. The sire is named Bear King. Hmmmmmm. Any ideas?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm not good with names, but those poor girls are HUGE! Dixie has some nicely attached udders! I'm getting a 5 month old ND buckling nesxt week, and my ND is due in a few weeks with a kid.. It's at least her third freshening so I don't know why she only has one


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

Some does just have singles every time, I had a doe like that in the past. Then you have does like mine that have 3 or 4, which is nice to have all the babies but it can be hard on them. As long as the kid is healthy and mama delivers ok, its all I hope for.

I love Dixie's udder, its so well attached, I can hardly wait to show her, I know she will clean up.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm kinda glad she is only having one.. It's a ND and Pygmy cross. It might be pretty cute though  

We will have to think of names together! I need to think of a name for a buckling I am getting, and a male and female name for the soon to be baby


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow....the girls are big, for sure! Anytime now .....tap....tap....tap.....


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

wow, they are watermelons, poor girls. Hopefully soon. Sister and mother to my girls had trips and quads they ended up going at 145 & 147. Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

Scotty, what is your does name? And what does your new little buck look like. I am sure the baby will be adorable. 

I am tapping my foot too, I can hardly wait. Two of Girs babies are going to Arizona to be pack goats for a lady and her grandchildren. I am crossing my fingers for does from Dixie, I will be retaining one.  I can hardly wait to meet these little babies and give them lots of hugs.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

My name is because of my horse, Scotty  It's just what I use when I can't think of anything better. When I joined I hadn't thought of a farm name, but the farm name is Five Goat Farm.

Here is the buckling...  So excited. He's got some good lines behind him too.


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

If any of you ever need a spare end table I think your goats would fill in nicely!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Walking watermelons :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:
Aww , poor girlies , they are huge alright , lolol


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

I was asking what you mama goats name is, but that is a cool way you came up with your username. What is the name of the dam and the sire of your buck.

Thank you Jodi, I love my girls  

Laura, they literally look like have a watermelon or two in their bellies and they waddle everywhere. Poor girlies, its even more funny when my other does come into heat, these girls get all Bucky acting LOL, the other girls run away from them because they don't want to get jumped on.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

My girls are getting close to "watermelon" size :laugh: Happy kidding!


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

I asked Gir and Dixie when they are going going to have their babies and this was their response..


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

OMG , That is hysterical !! :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:
That should be framed , it's such a great picture , lol
I do think "the look" is part of the "does code of honor" , isnt it ? :crazy:


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Hahahahahahaha too funny!! Such stinkers! :laugh: You should frame it... Really cute


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

That's A HYSTERICAL picture! LOL!! They are huge! I can't wait to hear baby news!!


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

I may just need to have it framed. Lol. I couldn't believe it when they both did that it was just too perfect and they let me take a picture of it.


----------



## pixie (Dec 30, 2012)

Maybe make it into a poster for the rest of us to hang on our calendars to remind us when we are getting impatient that our does will do it when THEY decide they are ready! That they don't necessarily follow our calendars.


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

Haha, great idea Brenda , I might just do that.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

So, any changes?


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

Not yet, I think its gonna be several more days. They are going to wait until I'm very sleep deprived.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

haha smart goats


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

Yay, I noticed tonight that both Gir and Dixie's tendons are getting springy and their udder look a little more filled out. I am guessing they earliest they kid is next weekend.

I decided to build them a really nice, yet temporary kidding stall/ nursery area this afternoon. They both seem to like it.  Will post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

Ok here are some pictures of the girls and their kidding stall/ nursery I made for them yesterday.


































Gir and Dixie decided to watch me milk this morning to make sure I was doing it right 

















The pen I fixed up for them.


----------



## pixie (Dec 30, 2012)

Wow, according to the pics they really are wider than they are tall! LOL But oh. how I feel for them! I remember how huge I felt 2 weeks overdue with a 9.5 pound baby. And with gravity to push down on them, OWIE! Maybe we should start a pool while we're waiting to guess just how big around they really will get before they deliver!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Great job on the construction !! Looks very roomy 
Your goats are beautiful


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

Haha, I just might do that Brenda. It would sure be interesting to see how big they are. I weighed Dixie right before I bred her and she was 63lbs.  I'll try to weigh her again. 

Thank you Laura, I am glad my parents let me use their horse stalls for the goats when I need them.


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

That picture!!:ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow , I bet the light colored goat , Im sorry , I dont know her name , 
cant fit through a regular sized doorway , lolol The poor thing 
She seriously looks like she swallowed a huge watermelon or one heckuva Easter egg ,lolol


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

Dixie is the cream one, and Gir is the buckskin their bellies touch the sides of the gate when I walk them through it 

I am hoping that they kid this weekend, we are supposed to have 80 degree weather which would be perfect for kidding.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Poor girls. My first 2 kids of 4 were twins! (human kids) I can so relate. Keep us posted.


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

Wow, I would go nuts I think if I ever have more than 2 human kids, I prefer my goaties for now . I looked at my calender today and I calculated the latest tehey could possibly kid is the 7th and the earliest the 1st O: so any day now pretty much. Go Gir, Go Dixie! I am ready to hug those little cuties you are hiding from me. I'm going to get some straw bales today and hopefully that will put them in the mood. Lol, if only my homework would truly distract me from my goats so these next few days won't last forever.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Man, I wouldn't be surprised if they both had 3-4 each! I already have two that are getting pretty enormous, right on par with Dixie in the first photos of this thread...and they aren't due until April. But they both had quads last year. I think I'd faint if either had quints... Good luck, these are pretty girls. Babies should be absolutely darling!


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

Wow, those girls are BIG! Bless their hearts. Hoping for an easy and quick kidding for you and both of them


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

Here are some more pictures I took today.

Gir is looking really close


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Wow, they are HUGE! It doesn't look like Gir's udders are very comfertable.. lol... Hopefully they kid soon! Who are the dads?

Dixie is so cute! If I lived closer I would probably take a doeling from her.


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

I know  Gir makes so much milk its ridiculous, and she doesn't have the greatest attachments (she is not registered and just a pet I use for milk), but I have been putting some lotion on her udder daily to hopefully keep it from feeling to uncomfortable.

The buck that they are both bred to is my buck Bear King, I am very excited to see his first babies. Here is a link to his page on my website, http://flying-feets-farm.webs.com/bucks.htm


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

Gir is in labor  yayayaya

EDIT: or so I thought 
I go to the barn to check them all and Gir is pawing like crazy and has what looks like to be a strong contraction, lays down then sits like a dog and jumps up and has another "contraction". She did this for about 20 minutes, and was having what looked to be a contraction once a minute. Then all of the sudden she stops, puts her head against the wall and stands there for a bit and starts chewing her cud. Waited about 30 minutes and nothing, no more contractions and no more pawing. I go feel her tendons and they are still there. Jeesh Gir DONT TEASE ME. lol. :hammer::hammer::hammer: Maybe shes just getting them in position?

Here are some pictures of her.

Last night.








This morning. She definiately looks like she has dropped.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh my! So jealous! My doe isn't doing anything  I bet she goes any day now... She might be in pre-labor! 

Goats just make you go crazy :hammer::hair:


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

I just measured around Gir's and Dixie's tummies. Gir is 52 inches around and Dixie is 47.5 inches around. Jeeesh.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

FlyingFeetsFarm said:


> I just measured around Gir's and Dixie's tummies. Gir is 52 inches around and Dixie is 47.5 inches around. Jeeesh.


:laugh::laugh: poor girls that's huge for a mini. I bet she still goes soon. I used a young buck this year and my girl is due 03/28- second freshener- she's defin. preggo but not nearly as big as last year (twins lastyear)- hmmm wonder if youngster didn't have enough -well you know.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

clearwtrbeach said:


> :laugh::laugh: poor girls that's huge for a mini. I bet she still goes soon. I used a young buck this year and my girl is due 03/28- second freshener- she's defin. preggo but not nearly as big as last year (twins lastyear)- hmmm wonder if youngster didn't have enough -well you know.


lol, this year my doe is only pregnant with one. She had twins last year. This is her at least her third time. Maybe they just weren't in the mood enough :laugh:


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

I don't see how they can get any bigger, I'm afraid I will go to check on them and fund the remains of a popped goat lol. I'm going crazy here, I'm contemplating pouring water on them to see if they are like gremlins and multiply when they get wet. Lol!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Might shock the babies out of them! If they do kid in March, when are they due?


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

The latest they can be due is March 7th. The earliest is tomorrow morning. I'm in math class right now and I can't even think about math right now, I can only think about goats.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Maybe they'll kid on my birthday, March 5th  lol
I hope they have them sooner though


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

That would be cool if they had them om your birthday if I don't go mad before then.


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Lol we will all be mad(crazy) by then!! It's really funny bc my best friend and my goat are both due on same day and my goats name is Maggie well she forgot that bit of info and she had already planned on naming baby Maggie if she has a girl! So we are all going nuts over here too!!


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

Oh my, that is exciting!  I hope both births go textbook. That reminds me one time I had a friend who was having a baby and I asked her when she was due to kid. :doh:That is the point when you know you hang out with your goats waayy to much. LOL


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

LOL! That is so funny. I haven't done that yet but I can see that I probably will in the future.


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Lol yes both this year and last year I have had human friends "kid" close to when my goats kidded! Love it!


----------



## kayshowgoats (Feb 16, 2013)

Your poor girls. All I was pregnant with was one baby at at time (and that was enough to make me uncomfortable). 

I hope all goes well, and soon.

As a teacher (who, yes, is on this forum instead of working right now ), I have to ask if you are a college student or a high school student. I am just having images of MY students in math class & posting.


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

I am in college  I am a culprit of posting on this forum when I am in class, its just too addicting. Lol


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Haha same here! At least I am homeschooled so I can get away with it!
How are they doing today?


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

Big, fat, and no babies yet  . I really don't know what they are waiting for. Gir did a lot of stretching and back arching yesterday so maybe the are finally in position. Dixie just lays around grunting lol.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Aww poor guys! I mean girls  I hope they kid soon!


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

Both girls have had a bit of off white discharge today. Dixie has been doing some rolling. Come on girls any time now would be good.


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

Here is a video of what they have been doing all day. :GAAH:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

They look very relaxed ,lololol 
Prayers for speedy , safe deliveries 
Feels like this may be another Poli thread , lolol


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

Poor Dixie hardly wants to move, she seriously only gets up to pee, get a drink and a couple bites of hay and lays back down, I don't think shes been up today for more that 1 hour. She has been occasionally stretching out and laying on her side and seems to be positioning the kids. Gir on the other hand hardly wants to lay down and seems to not enjoy laying down for very long. She has been doing some back arching today, I am wondering if she's have some light contractions occasionally? I have been brushing them today to get rid of all their extra fuzzy down underneath their top coat, they have been loving it. 

I hope my girls don't decide to "play Poli" that will mean I have atleast another week to go x.x


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Come on girlies!! My nigerian dwarf doe was laying down and stretching also! It was really cute. Rubbing her butt on stuff also. lol Maybe they will kid at the same time! Haha

Come on girls!!!!!


----------



## brittanymarie719 (Feb 10, 2013)

Any news on your girls? Also wondering why you shave them I really like the look especially for a doe who's about to kidd.


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

Nothing yet, they are going to keep us waiting forever. I shave them to help keep them clean, all the birthing goo makes quite a mess and is really hard to get off their hair. It also makes milking easier and cleaner.  I like the way it looks too, I hope it makes them feel a little more comfortable too.


----------



## brittanymarie719 (Feb 10, 2013)

I am definitely going to try it on my 2 pregnant girls.


----------



## brittanymarie719 (Feb 10, 2013)

What type of trimmers did you use on your girls?


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

I have Wahl clippers, they are very old. You can use any type of clipper and a size 10 head works good.


----------



## brittanymarie719 (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## tookaleapfarm (Jul 19, 2012)

We've got a watermelon doe here, too...you've gotten me curious as to how big she is...might have to go measure her tummy!


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm sitting out here with them now and they are grunting watermelons lol! If youeasure her please let me know how big she is


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Mine isn't grunting, but she is laying down all the time now.


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

She is saving up energy for the big day. Lol. Maybe our girls will kid at the same time.

Gir is doing some serious stretching tonight.


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

Here are some pictures I took of the girls today and tonight

Gir (who I think is the closest, she's been hunching up her back occasionally, her tendons are still there though)


















































Dixie, poor thing she looks like she has a huge dip in her chine but she doesn't, shes carrying an XXL load in there. She really likes trying to lay on her side, which looks kind of uncomfortable.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Poor girls! That would be funny if they kidded the same day. I am kind of thinking I may have to bottle feed this kid, because she isn't bagging up!! Last year she was good and ready. She's getting bigger and her vulva is getting swollen. Dang goats, always messing with us.


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

Yay Girs tendons are barely there.


----------



## tookaleapfarm (Jul 19, 2012)

Two words: poor Dixie. She looks like she should be in a commercial for Life Alert..."Help, I've fallen and I can't get up!"

Our watermelon, Miss B, fooled me...I thought she would go overnight, but she's just laying there, chewing her cud and being stubborn. These are the first babies for the year, so the waiting is extra-hard...


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

tookaleapfarm said:


> Two words: poor Dixie. She looks like she should be in a commercial for Life Alert..."Help, I've fallen and I can't get up!"


:laugh:


----------



## Marty1876 (Jan 12, 2013)

I've been following ya'll. It's amazing how long they can hold out, isn't it. And maddening. I bought a night vision camera with receiver so I can view the girls anytime day or night. VTech makes a good one for around 100. Makes the watching easier, but not the waiting i'm afriad.

I'd say you'r gonna have trips or more. I don't have anyone due right now. I've only got two adult does right now (and 2 doelings I bought this year) and the last one freshoned in October, and the next is due in June. She was bred to kid in April, but it didn't take sadly.

I'll be watching for baby pics and updates!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww poor girlies . They look so uncomfortable .
I hope they kid soon . Such pretty girls


----------



## tookaleapfarm (Jul 19, 2012)

And who's the first to kid here? Not our watermelon girl, but a first freshener who totally fooled us in the half-hour we were in the house, not paying attention!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats  Hope all went well !


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Lol....isn't that the way? Pics,please


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

Haha, you guys make me laugh. 

Congrats on your new babies Took A Leap Farm! Its funny how goats can fool us and the one we least expect to go kid first. 

Marty, I seriously need to invest in some sort of barn cam, or even a baby monitor if it will reach to my house, the barn is about 200 yards from the house so I am not sure if it will. 

Gir almost always has triplets, last year she had three does, maybe this year she will out do herself and have quads.

Dixie gave me quads as a FF so I wouldn't be surprised for her to give me another set of quads. 

No changes really on either girls, Gir's tendons are still mushy but still there, and Dixie's are still pretty firm. They both have been doing a lot of stretching and back hunching but other than that things have been pretty boring. :shrug: I have class tomorrow from 8am to 2pm so I am going to try to talk my bf into coming over and keeping an eye on them if either one has any major changes overnight. Lol he's a total city boy so if they start popping them out while he's watching them he's gonna be so grossed out by all the goo. It will be a good experience for him. :slapfloor:

And please send any doe fairies you have this way, and moonspot fairies if there are such a thing, lol.


----------



## bekaah (Feb 21, 2013)

I have been following this thread for a little bit now. I check everyday and still nothing! Come on girls, I wanna see the kids!!

Oh and I just love your does, they're so adorable!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I've been swamped remodeling our only bathroom (hopefully I'll get it finished today) so I'm catching up on your thread. Can't wait to see the baby watermelons :laugh:


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Wow poor big girls!! Guess by now they are extra good At keeping you guessing!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow , still nothing yet ?! 
Maybe their going to try to beat Poli's record , lolol
I bet they will be the cutest baby watermelons ever


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

Nothing new to report  Girs tendons were almost gone last night and this morning they are more firm than they were. I took some non butt pictures of the girls. Lol. I can hardly wait to meet the baby watermelons either, they are darn sure gonna be watermelon sized when they come out. Lol!

Thank you Bekaah, right now I'm not finding th very adorable as long as they have kept us all waiting.

Any way here are the pictures

Dixie laughing at me.









Gir likes to sit a lot, must be more comfortable.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Lol laughing at you, gotta love goats expressions. Poor babies they look so uncomfortable. I think there'll be enough kids to start a whole other farm.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I agree , they do look like they have a whole herd in there !!!
Poor things  

You just got to love that smile though


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

There may even be enough in the both of them for two herds. Lol. They are driving me nutso, I'm at school right now and I won't be done with my classes until 2. So hopefully there will be some sort of change when I get home. If there is no change I'm taking the both of them for a walk, maybe it will move things along.


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Aww poor girls! Wonder if the baby watermelons will be seedless?? Lol


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

thorsonfarms said:


> Aww poor girls! Wonder if the baby watermelons will be seedless?? Lol


Hahah. XD


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I was hoping when I logged on there was gunna be baby watermelon pictures. Come on girls!


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

Come on girls! I have been watching this thread like crazy cause I cannot wait to see what they give you


----------



## Nigerian (Mar 1, 2013)

No change?


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

Nothing new yet. I thought maybe Gir was in pre labor today because she was pawing and getting up and down for about 2 hours straight then she just stopped and went about her normal goaty day.  

Dixie's udder is starting to really fill out, but acting normal. 

I am not going to say maybe tomorrow because if I say that they won't have them lol. 

Guys I think I just have "fat" goats. Lol jk.


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Holly cow I've never seen one that preg before got to be 4 or 5 there what does the buck look like ?


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Lol maybe you fed them leftover watermelon last summer and they actually do have watermelons growing in their tummies!! Hehe poor girlies


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

Imthegrt1 the buck I bred both does too can be found on my website, here's the link http://flying-feets-farm.webs.com/bucks.htm These will be his first kids so I can hardly wait to see them

Thorson Farms, I did in fact feed them watermelons last year..... 

Here are some more pictures because I have nothing better to do than to take pictures of my goats. I sure hope that I never lose my phone, because if whoever finds it goes through my photos they are going to think I'm a perv with all the goat butts on it. :doh:

Dixie (her udder grew a bit today, and some milk has dropped down into her teats)

























And Gir who has been driving me crazy with all the back arching she has been doing today....


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

Dixie's tendons are gone and Girs are very mushy!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh oh .......here we go  ( hopefully )


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Happy kidding! Let us know how many they have in there!


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Ooooo yay come on girls give us some watermelons I'm hungry!! Lol


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

I can't wait! Even my dad who is not a big goat fan gave Dixie a peptalk this morning and told her to "hurry it up." Lol!


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

onder: any babies yet? lol


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

Not yet I'm hoping by tonight they will be here


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

Dixie is starting to baby talk.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

keep us posted.


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

I think its safe to say Dixie is in labor  she is nonstop baby talking and trying to lick me. Her udder is HUGE! Here's a picture I just took of her.


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

She is starting to have some contractions. Woot, hoping for some doe kids.


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Yayyyyyyy


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

Thinking pink for you!


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

Thank you pubgal. Dixie is having some pretty good contractions now, so maybe they will be here in the next couple of hours.


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

Happy kidding!


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Yay Dixie bring on the babies!!


----------



## RocknMERanch (Mar 2, 2013)

Good luck and I hope they are beautiful. Have you decided on names yet?


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

Her water broke but no serious pushing yet. Anytime now.


I haven't really thought of names yet.


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

QUADS! Two girls, two boys. I had to assist they were all tangled up. But luckily they are all healthy.


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Yay!! Congrats!! Lets see some babies!!


----------



## DaisyMayFarm (Jan 19, 2013)

Congrats! Pics are a must!


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

Soon i will get some pictures up, gotta get them nursing.


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

Ok I am putting up pictures now


----------



## brittanymarie719 (Feb 10, 2013)

Congrats on the new babies!


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Quads I knew it lol


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

Congrats! How about some pics and some step-by-step untangling details... I'm a sucker for goat birthing drama


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

How's gir looking?? So glad it was happy ending and quads although wouldve been kinda funny if it were just one normal size baby! They are cuties!!!


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

Girs tendons are still there but very mushy. Maybe she will have them tonight or tomorrow?

I'm glad Dixie had quads, she is such a tiny doe, and I think if she only had one it would have been too big for her to have. Even though she just had four she looks like she has twins still in there lol.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Wow I knew I'd miss it, still working on the stupid bathroom remodel. Congrats they sure are cute.


----------



## brittanymarie719 (Feb 10, 2013)

How's Gir doing? Any babies from her yet?


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

She is good, but still no babies  Gir is gonna make us wait forever.


----------



## brittanymarie719 (Feb 10, 2013)

I feel the same way with my little miss


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

I know it stinks.

I have NEWS!!! ON GIR!! Her tendons are gone, but she is acting normal, for now. I imagine she will either have them very late tonight or sometime tomorrow morning.

Here are some pictures of her late this afternoon shortly after her tendons disappeared.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

We will all be here , waiting......


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Her udder and belly are so so big it looks hilarious :laugh:


----------



## brittanymarie719 (Feb 10, 2013)

Any new news yet??


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Waiting not so patiently. lol Can't wait to see the babies.


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

Nothing yet, but she is baby talking and pacing.


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

She has started having some contractions. While I was milking she started screaming at me to be milked so I milked a little but out of her seeing as she wanted me to and she makes enough colostrum for ten babies lol. She seems much more comfortable now.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

You might just kick her into labor. At least we do that with humans if we want contractions. For her sake I hope it does. She can't be comfy.


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

Triplets! Two bucks and a doe. They are all huge and adorable!


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Yay! Congrats! Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats !! How is momma doing ?
Cant wait to see the little bundles of joy


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Yayyyy can't wait to see the cuties'!!!


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

I put the pictures in the birth announcements.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Yay!!!!


----------

